# Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?



## Sensitivfischer (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Boardies,
mal 'ne Frage, die sich besonders an die Angler in Baden Württemberg richtet und sich besser mit dem Landesfischereigesetz auskennen, ich bin da nämlich nicht so fit drin und habe meinen Schein, vor Urzeiten im Saarland gemacht(bin eben nur Exilschwabe).
Vor Kurzem hatte ich nämlich am Wasser, so etwas wie eine Begegnung der dritten Art(ich nenne es 'mal so):
Konkret: Mich machte jemand schwach von der Seite an und ich wusste nicht so recht, was er von mir will, warum jene Person vor mir aufging, wie ein Hefezopf im Backofen.
Was war passiert?
Nun, ich war mit meinen Kindern spazieren, an meinem Hausgewässer. Dort traf ich zwei mir bekannte Gelegenheitsangler aus meinem Angelverein.
Einer der Beiden hatte gerade 'nen 12 Pfünder Karpfen an der Leine und war gut beschäftigt. Ich beschloss kurzerhand dem Kameraden zu helfen und kescherte den Fisch für ihn.
Mittlerweile war ein drittes Vereinsmitglied dazu gekommen und ein paar Schaulustige.
Der Fisch war an Land ich fixierte ihn auf der Matte, löste den Haken und fragte ihn, ob ich ihn küchenfertig machen soll oder ob er wieder schwimmen darf.
Der Kollege entschied sich dafür, den Fisch mitnehmen zu wollen.
Nachdem meine Hände sowieso schon nach Fisch stanken, versorgte ich den Fisch für ihn, in für mich gewohnter Art.
Ich kloppte ihm dreimal kräftig zwischen die Augen und dahin und machte einen Kiemenrundschnitt.
Alles prima, der Fisch machte keinen Mucks mehr, blutete sauber aus, der Kollege brauchte ihn bloß noch daheim auszunehmen.

Bei der Monatsversammlung Oktober sprach mich der dritte, hinugekommene Angelkamerad/Zuschauer von der Aktion unvermittelt an und meinte, was ich denn für ********* sei, wie ich den Fisch hätte so barbarisch töten könne.
Ich wusste ersteinmal gar nicht wovon er redet, dann erklärte er mir, dass es um die Sache mit dem Karpfen ging.
Er fragte mich wieso ich den Fisch nicht mit einem Herzstich getötet hätte, wie es einem in der Fischerprüfung beigebracht würde(Monsieur hat seine Prüfung vor 2 Jahren gemacht).
Ich fragte ihn erstmal, ob er noch ganz frisch sei, erklärte ihm, dass der Kiemenrundschnitt in vielen Bundesländern genauso gelehrt wir wie der Herzstich, in manchen sogar, anstatt dem Herzstich und das beides letzlich eine Unterbrechung des Blutkreislaufs, somit den schnellen Tod zur Folge haben.
Er erwiderte mir, dass er es aber barbarisch fände und er nur den Herzstich kenne.#6

Soweit so gut, es kratzt mich wenig, das manchen Bildung zwar grundsätzlich zugänglich ist, sie aber darüber nur bedingt verfügen und ihnen manche Dinge barbarisch vorkommen, weil Hirn und Wissen fehlt.|uhoh:
Mich hat es aber dahingehend zum Denken angeregt und es beschäftigt mich nun die Frage, ob ich aufgrund schwachsinniger, aber geltender und verbindlicher Gesetze(hier Landesfischereigesetz BW), meine Praxis Fische zu Töten, von:

- Betäuben, dann Kiemenrundschnitt
*IN*
- Betäuben, dann Herzstich

*ändern sollte*, um keine juristischen Repressalien befürchten zu müssen.
Besteht Handlungsbedarf, muss ich Kiemenrundschnitt gegen den Herzstich eintauschen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Hi Sensitivfischer,

der Kiemenschnitt ist definitiv nicht verboten in BW und wird auch in den Lehrgängen zur Fischereiprüfung so gelehrt.

Der Kiemenschnitt ist (meines Erachtens) die einzige sinnvolle Methode den Fisch ausbluten zu lassen. 

Beim "Herzstich" hingegen wird in vielen Fällen nicht mal das Herz getroffen.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



> Beim "Herzstich" hingegen wird in vielen Fällen nicht mal das Herz getroffen.


Da hab ich auch schon so manche Helden suchen sehen:"Ja wo hast du denn dein Herz versteckt!"
Der Kiemenrundschnitt ist eindeutig, besonders bei nicht anatomisch bewanderten Menschen und dies sind die meisten Angler nun mal, der schnellere Tod weil dabei in jedem Fall die Aorta eröffnet wird.
Sieht vielleicht für zarte Seelchen nicht so hübsch aus!
Schlußendlich Tot ist Tot und dies auf beide Weisen, vorausgesetzt das Herz wird dann mal richtig getroffen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



Browntroutcatcher schrieb:


> ...
> Der Kiemenschnitt ist (meines Erachtens) die einzige sinnvolle Methode den Fisch ausbluten zu lassen.
> 
> Beim "Herzstich" hingegen wird in vielen Fällen nicht mal das Herz getroffen.
> ...



Vom biologischen Aspekt her, sehe ich das auch so, aber wie sieht das rechtlich aus.
Im Verein hat mir einer gesagt. "In BW steht im Gesetz Herzstich und nichts anderes, also gilt auch nur Herzstich, ansonsten gibt's eine zwischen die Hörner."


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Der Kiemenrundschnitt ist nicht nur blödmannssicher, produziert in jedem Fall auch die bessere Fleischqualität. Durch den Schnitt wird dem betäubten Fisch die Aorta eröffnet, was absolut schnell tötet. Zudem schlägt das Herz noch einige Schläge weiter, was das ausbluten des Muskelgewebes beschleunigt. Das Resultat ist ein absolut waidgerecht getöteter Fisch mit besserem Fleisch!

Bei deinem Kritikanten bist du offensichtlich an einen sehr leistungsbereiten Blödmannsgehilfen geraten. Solche Pfosten braucht das Land!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Kiemenrundschnitt ist nicht nur blödmannssicher, produziert in jedem Fall auch die bessere Fleischqualität. Durch den Schnitt wird dem betäubten Fisch die Aorta eröffnet, was absolut schnell tötet. Zudem schlägt das Herz noch einige Schläge weiter, was das ausbluten des Muskelgewebes beschleunigt. Das Resultat ist ein absolut waidgerecht getöteter Fisch mit besserem Fleisch!
> 
> Bei deinem Kritikanten bist du offensichtlich an einen sehr leistungsbereiten Blödmannsgehilfen geraten. Solche Pfosten braucht das Land!



Tja Andal, damit sind wir einmal mehr, einer Meinung, nur stellt sich mir dennoch die Frage und die ist immer noch nicht beantwortet: "Kann mir einer an die Karre pissen, wenn ich statt 'nem Herzstich den Kiemenschnitt praktiziere, denn schließlich geht es mir um eine gewisse Handlungssicherheit"#c


----------



## Düser (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Zum schellen ausbluten und töten finde ich auch den Kehlschnitt, grade bei Zander sehr empfehlenswert. Nach dem er einen kräftigen schlag zwischen die Augen bekommen hat, kann der fisch so gut ausbluten.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Ich habe den, offensichtlich nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit befindlichen, BaWü-Gesetzestext nicht vorliegen. Aber wenn es einer probieren wollte, dir ans Bein zu pissen, dann wird der damit nicht groß rauskommen, sprich keiner wird so eine Anzeige verfolgen, weil haltlos.


----------



## hanzz (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



Andal schrieb:


> ... einen sehr leistungsbereiten Blödmannsgehilfen . ....


 
geniale Beschreibung :q:q:q

Also hab mich auch mal durch eine Verordnungen gelesen.
Dort wird beschrieben: Herzstich oder Schnitt

*Richtlinien zur Ausübung der Fischerei an den Pachtgewässern des AV Linkenheim​* 
Da jeder Verein der jeweiligen Landesfischereiverordnung unterstellt ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass dies in gesamt BW so ist.

§14
http://www.av-linkenheim.de/RICHTLIN2008.pdf

Oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe den, offensichtlich nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit befindlichen, BaWü-Gesetzestext nicht vorliegen. Aber wenn es einer probieren wollte, dir ans Bein zu pissen, dann wird der damit nicht groß rauskommen, sprich keiner wird so eine Anzeige verfolgen, weil haltlos.



Nun ja, ein Vereinsrausschmiss wäre auch schon ärgerlich, wenn auch unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Dann pack den Stier bei den Hörnern, sprich den Vorstand und dann kläre es ab!


----------



## hf22 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Moin, Moin, Das mit dem Kiemenschnitt ist vollkommen OK.Aber wenn sie einen Herzstich sehen wollen dann mach ihnen die Freude und "stech"ihn ab und mach dann den Kiemenschnitt dann sind sie zufrieden.

MFG


----------



## Noob-Flyer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Hier sind die Gesetze online:
http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/baden_wuerttemberg.html

Darin wird die genau Praxis des Tötens der Fische überhaupt garnicht festgelegt. Daher zählt nur noch die Vorgabe des Tierschutzgesetzes:
§ 4 (1) Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit nach den gegebenen Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von Schmerzen getötet werden.

|wavey:


----------



## wilhelm (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

In keiner Verordnung des Landes B-W oder Gesetzen des Bundes ist die Art der tötung von Fischen vorgeschrieben,es ist vorgeschrieben den Fisch vor dem töten zu betäuben, nicht die Art der tötung.Wobei ausbluten die bessere Fleischqualität ergibt ( also Kiemenschnitt).


----------



## Gohann (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Es ist schon traurig, wie manche Zeitgenossen sich verhalten! Die schnellste Methode ist der Kiemenrundschnitt oder Kehlschnitt. Die gilt sowohl für schnelles Töten, als auch für Top Fleisch Qualität. In Norwegen ist das meines Wissens nach nicht gesetzlich geregelt, jedoch würde kein Norweger einen Fisch als Geschenk annehmen, der nicht gekehlt ist!

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Gizzmo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Hi,

nachdem ich hier ein wenig mitgelesen habe, und ergänzender Weise darauf hinweise, dass bei uns in Hessen der Kiemenschnitt nicht veranschaulicht wurde, wurde mein Interesse an dieser Technik geweckt.
Als Jungangler ist es mir leider auch schon ein paar mal passiert, das ich anstelle des Herzens auch schon mal die Galle erwischt habe. Was das mit sich bringt, brauche ich ja niemandem zu erläutern.
Nachdem ich mich mal kurz eingelesen habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Kiemenschnitt bei Salmoniden von Elf bis 7 Uhr durchgeführt wird ( bitte keine Blöden Kommentare von wegen Uhrzeit ) und bei Cypriniden eher entgegengesetzt.
Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Abschließend kann ich zumindest für mich nur sagen, dass ich in Zukunft nur noch auf diese Art das Ausbluten herbeiführe.

Greez


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Hier sind die Gesetze online:
> http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/baden_wuerttemberg.html
> 
> Darin wird die genau Praxis des Tötens der Fische überhaupt garnicht festgelegt. Daher zählt nur noch die Vorgabe des Tierschutzgesetzes:
> ...



Das glaube ich beim Überfliegen des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg nun auch bestätigt gesehen zu haben und bin etwas schockiert.
Da steht soviel Zeug drin, wie z.B. zu den Themen Pacht, Fischereirechte, Geltungsbereiche, Uferbetretungsrechte, Fischereibeiräte und lauter so'n Zeugs, aber nirgends, wie ein Fisch zu töten ist, nichteinmal ein Verweis auf das Gesetz, in dem es geregelt ist, schon putzig.
Demnach könnte ich es so belassen und weiterhin den Kiemenschnitt durchführen!|kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> ...
> Nachdem ich mich mal kurz eingelesen habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Kiemenschnitt bei Salmoniden von Elf bis 7 Uhr durchgeführt wird ( bitte keine Blöden Kommentare von wegen Uhrzeit ) und bei Cypriniden eher entgegengesetzt.
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> ...


Im Netz ist auf Anhieb dieses recht brauchbare Bild zu finden, was dir die Technik ganz gut veranschaulicht:
http://www.ralf-jessel.de/Kiemenrundschnitt-Schaubild-t.jpg

Sofern der Fisch nicht später in der Räuchertonne noch aufgehängt werden soll, kannst du es auch einfach und sicher machen.
Mit dem Messer bei 12 Uhr (Klingenrücken möglichst nah am Rückgrad) durch den einen Kiemendeckel einführen und durchstechen, dass das Messer aus dem anderen Kiemendeckel herausschaut.
Dann die Klinge kreisrund, komplett dem Kiemenverlauf folgend ganz durchziehen, dass der Fisch unten, vor den Brustflossen komplett durchtrennt wird und der Kopf nur noch an der Wirbelsäule hängt.

Damit machst bestimmt nix falsch und hast den Fisch ganz sicher tot, egal ob Cyprinid, Salmonid oder sonst was.
Wenn du den Fisch nicht am Stück brauchst, kannst du den Fisch auch anschließend noch abnicken, dann zuckt der nie wieder.
Sieht dann etwa so aus:


----------



## Gohann (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Im Netz ist auf Anhieb dieses recht brauchbare Bild zu finden, was dir die Technik ganz gut veranschaulicht:
> http://www.ralf-jessel.de/Kiemenrundschnitt-Schaubild-t.jpg
> 
> Sofern der Fisch nicht später in der Räuchertonne noch aufgehängt werden soll, kannst du es auch einfach und sicher machen.
> ...



So ist es richtig!

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Hardyfan (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Hallo Sensitivfischer,

es gibt eine Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung. 

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv/index.html

Entscheidende Vorschrift ist hier der § 13 Abs. 3, wonach sofort nach dem Betäuben mit dem Entbluten begonnen werden muss.
Bei *warmblütigen* Tieren (Abs. 3 Satz 3) muss dazu durch das Eröffnen mindestens einer Halsschlagader oder des entsprechenden Hauptblutgefässes sofort ein starker Blutverlust eintreten.

Dies ist vergleichbar mit dem Kiemenschnitt bei Fischen.

Der Kiemenschnitt entspricht also mehr dem gesetzgeberischen Willen als der Herzstich, wenngleich dieser Herzstich bei Fischen zulässig ist.

Du hast also alles richtig gemacht und nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## Gizzmo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

@ sensitivfischer : Genau das Bild habe ich auch gefunden und daraufhin ist mir in einem Tröt erst die angebliche Unterscheidung von Salmoniden & Cypriniden aufgefallen.
Dachte ja auch, dass es vollkommen egal ist, wenn ich bis 12 Uhr ( egal in welche Richtung ) schneide. Räuchern kommt bei mir so selten vor, dass ich mit dieser Technik leben kann.

Irgendwie habe ich mit dieser Methode auch ein besseres Gefühl im Bauch & nicht von wegen : Hab ich jetzt auch wirklich das Herz erwischt? Auf den Unterschied mit dem Fleisch bin ich mal gespannt....
So viel zu OffTopic....sorry Leutz

greetz


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Hallo Sensitivfischer,
> 
> es gibt eine Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung.
> 
> ...



Sehr aufschlussreich und zugleich peinlich für einen Großteil meiner Mitglieder im Verein, angesichts der Tatsache, dass doch verdammt viele sich ernsthaft einbilden, es gäbe keine gesetzeskonforme Tötung von Fisch, außer dem Herzstich und dass dies so im Fischereigesetz BW stünde!|uhoh:


----------



## Micha383 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Nuja meist alte Betonschädel.
Das was einst mal gelehrt wurde ist und bleibt bei denen Stand der Technik.
Bzw. gebietet es die Tradition.

Wegen solchen und anderen Dingen meide ich immer noch Vereine.
Da immer noch so viele alte Betonköpfe das Sagen haben und auch es schaffen Nachfolger entsprechend ihrer Ansichten "auszubilden".

BTT
Mir wäre es auch neu das es in Ba-Wü verboten wäre.
Und selbst wenn würde ich es darauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## mcl (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Wenn dir jemand ans Bein pissen wollte hätte er, laut meinem Wissenstand nur bemängeln können dass du den Haken zuerst gelöst hast. Ich hab gelernt: Betäuben, Töten, Haken lösen. 

Ich glaub dass in Bayern der Herzstich mittlerweile sogar verboten ist, da man es so leicht verfehlt. Lass mich aber auch eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Hab grad bein googeln diesen Link zu einer Wissenschaftlichen Studie gefunden. Nun, die Studie  hat selbst nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, wohl aber die Art wie *die Fische von Wissenschaftlern* getötet wurden...
Dazu ist sie  aktuell und wurde am Bodensee durchgeführt. Also vermutlich auch in BaWü...


*Aus dem Institut für Parasitologie der Veterinärmedizinischen ...*

www.qucosa.de/fileadmin/data/.../08.06._final_Druckfassung.pdf
Dateiformat: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - HTML-Version
von D Bernies - Ähnliche Artikel
3. Mai 2011 –*Kiemenrundschnitt getötet.* Die Totallänge der Kaulbarsche wurde auf 0,1 *......* unterscheiden sich die Karpfenartigen von den _Barschartigen_. *...*


----------



## ulf (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



mcl schrieb:


> [...] Ich glaub dass in Bayern der Herzstich mittlerweile sogar verboten ist[...]



Hallo

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Auch in Bayern steht in keinem Gesetzestext, wie genau ein Fisch zu töten ist.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



hanzz schrieb:


> geniale Beschreibung :q:q:q
> 
> Also hab mich auch mal durch eine Verordnungen gelesen.
> Dort wird beschrieben: Herzstich oder Schnitt
> ...





Da steht nix von Schnitt   Herzschnitt steht da.

Waidgerecht heißt es überall in den Bestimmungen ... d.h. schnell töten, ohne zu quälen.

Das ist damit gegeben.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Kiemenrundschnitt ist völlig ok nachdem der Fisch betäubt wurde.

Ganz ehrlich - ich denke, dass weniger als 50 % der Angler bei einem 12-Pfund-Karpfen das Herz mit einem Stich treffen würden - insofern ist der Schnitt die eindeutig sicherere Wahl!

Rechtlich kann Dir damit keiner was.

Ernie


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Rechtlich kann Dir damit keiner was.*
> 
> Ernie



Genau darum ging es mir bei der Erstellung des Thread, mein Ziel ist mit Erlangung dieser Information erreicht.#6
Dass der Kiemenschnitt eigentlich, sowieso nur Vorteile gegenüber dem Herzstich hat, ist ja überhaupt der Grund, warum ich ihn ausschließlich praktiziere.:g

Von daher: Danke an Alle, die sich hier beteiligten und mir zu fehlendem Wissen verhalfen!#6


----------



## Gizzmo (26. April 2012)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Ich hole den Tröt mal wieder ans Licht, da ich denke, dass es ein sehr sinnvoller Aspekt des "artgerechten" Fischtötens ist. 
Ich selber praktiziere seit dem nur noch diese Tötungsmethode.
Wie schon angesprochen wird hier in Hessen in den Lehrgängen nicht wirklich darauf eingegangen, aber ich für meinen Teil möchte diese Methode noch einmal kurz als sehr positiv aufgreifen.
Vielerlei wurde von besserem Fleisch geredet und ich kann dies tatsächlich nur bestätigen. Gerade beim Räuchern finde ich diesen Unterschied enorm.
Gern bin ich für weitere Argumente offen...

greetz


----------



## Fragezeichen (26. April 2012)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Ich würde noch hinzufügen, dass das selbst bei kleinen und kleinsten Fischen (z.B. fingerlange Köderfische) idiotensicher ist, ein scharfes Messer vorrausgesetzt. 
Abschlagen + kehlen dauert insgesamt vielleicht 3-5 Sekunden bei 100% Erfolgsaussicht, da ist so mancher Herzstichler noch am rumstochern, wenn es an Zielsicherheit fehlt.

Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass es gewisse Vorteile hat nicht aus Versehen innere Organe zu verletzen, was beim Herzstich vorkommen kann, wenn man keine Kühlung hat und der Fisch noch ein paar Stunden bei suboptimalen Temperaturen gelagert werden muss.
Ob das wissenschaftlich irgendwie haltbar ist...keine Ahnung...aber freigesetzte Verdauungsenzyme oder sonstige Körperflüssigkeiten können mMn. zumindest keinen positiven Effekt haben.


----------



## Franky (26. April 2012)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Besonders gern wird die Galle getroffen, was unweigerlich zum Verderben führt... 
Kehlen/Kiemen(rund)schnitt whatever ziehe ich dem "Herumgestochere" definitiv vor!


----------



## Der-Graf (26. April 2012)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Ziehe den Kiemenrundschnitt auch definitiv vor! Generell habe ich zwar recht zielsicher das Herz getroffen, wenn ich den Herzstich vollzogen habe (wurde uns im Lehrgang halt so beigebracht), aber am Rhein gibt es unfassbar viele Grundeln und fängt eigentlich immer welche beim Feedern und da musste ich leider eines feststellen: Ich war mir bei den Viecher selten sicher, ob ich jetzt wirklich das Herz getroffen habe, oder nicht. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass diese kleinen Viecher nur so wenig Blut haben, dass man es nicht unbedingt erkennt, wenn sie beim Herzstich ausbluten. Deshalb habe ich mir mittlerweile den Kiemenrundschnitt angewöhnt.

PS: Falls sich jemand wundert, warum ich Grundeln abschlage: Meine Katzen lieben Grundeln und hin und wieder lege ich auch mal eine auf Grund, in der Hoffnung auf einen Zander. Leider bisher noch nicht erfolgreich...


----------



## Frank7777 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Hallo,

hab im Herbst meinen Lehrgang in Bayern gemacht und uns wurde der Kiemenschnitt beigebracht. Nach Aussage des Lehrgangsleiters ist der Herzstich nicht Ideal, da das kleine Herz leicht verfehlt wird.


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Wenn das Herz kaputt ist kann es das Blut doch nicht mehr raus pumpen und das Fleisch wird Rötlich, Betäuben und Kehl schnitt ist am besten


----------



## black bull (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wenn das Herz kaputt ist kann es das Blut doch nicht mehr raus pumpen und das Fleisch wird Rötlich, Betäuben und Kehl schnitt ist am besten





#6#6#6#6#6#6

ich hab da noch was anderes gefunden....es is verboten gefangende fische am gewässer auszunehmen....das besagt unsere satzung im verein...

das is nen Gesetezesauszug ( http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv/__13.html )
Aale, wenn sie nicht gewerbsmäßig oder sonst höchstens bis zu einer Zahl von 30 Tieren pro Tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden, durch einen die Wirbelsäule durchtrennenden Stich dicht hinter dem Kopf und sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens


wie soll man sich dort verhalten???|uhoh:


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Du sollst den Fisch ja ausBLUTEN lassen nicht ausnehmen, wobei diese Regelung absoluter Schwachsinn ist. Gerade Fisch ist ein sehr schnell verderbendes Lebensmittel, wenn es nicht sachgerecht versorgt wird und, Selbst wenn Du die Innereien nicht im Gewässer entsorgst, sind auch nur Teile von toten Fischen, Krähen und Möwen haben die Reste im Nu gefunden und vertilgt. Deswegen schreibt auch das Gesetz bei Aalen das sofortige Ausnehmen vor. Gesetz steht immer über irgendwelchen Vereinssinnlosigkeiten.


----------



## thomas72 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Hallo,
komme aus Bayern.
Auch ich bevorzuge mittlerweile den Kiemenrundschnitt beim Karpfen.
Da ich demnächst auch auf Hecht, Zander und Forelle angeln möchte, wollte ich fragen, ob der Kiemenrundschnitt bei allen Fischarten angewendet werden kann?

Gruß


Thomas


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Ja, der einzige Schnitt, der ein ordentliches Ausbluten garantiert!


----------



## Micha El (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt in BW verboten?*

Hier nochmal alles schön zusammengefasst, inkl. der "schnitttechniken" für unwissende.

http://www.fischereiverein-friesoythe.de/verein/fischverwertung.html

habe meine Prüfung vor kurzem in NRW gemacht und den herzstich gelernt. Mache allerdings, wenn ich mal einen Fisch mitnehme, auch nur den Kiemenrundschnitt. Einfach, schnell und sicher.

MfG


----------

